# Need Some help putting value on Camera/Lens Collection...Canonflex RM



## eg1224 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello I am new to the site, just found it today!!

I came across a camera collection and have used the site to value the camera itself but doing some research I saw that some of the lenses are a bit rare due to the date they came out in relation to the camera. I am looking for some info on them and possibly value. I am looking to sell them as well and will post in the right category once I can get a ballpark figure.

What I have

Canonflex RM -- Mint Condition, no signs of use at all and functions flawlessly on all speeds...perfect..has the cannon leather case that screws into the bottom
Super-Canomatic Lens R 58mm 1:1.2 --- the glass on this is perfect, I dont know if the blades are supposed to snap from wide to narrow (please excuse my terminology) The blades seem to be fixed, not sure if its functioning or not but all the dials turn and gets clear.
Sigma Multi-coated 1:3.5 f=39mm-80mm Mini Zoom, slight imperfection on front glass,  a small piece is "more reflective" than the rest, if that makes sens
Sigma High-Speed Zoom1:3.5-4 F=80-200mm- Perfect condition, comes with a Acromatic Macro Lens
Canon T-60 Lens Hood-- Mint
Super Canomatic Lens R 135mm 1:2.5-- Excellent condition has original leather carrying case


----------



## fotoshooter (Dec 4, 2011)

The Canonflex RM is a nice well built camera but goes fairly cheap. Check eBay for current auctions. The two Canon lens are quality Canon optics but the 135mm goes cheap. The 58mm f/1.2 if properly working could net you a couple hundred on eBay. The hood is for the 58. The Sigma lens are more or less not worth trying to sell since they won't go for much.

To test the lens aperture mount it on the body and stop down to the smallest aperture. Open the back door and fire the shutter. You should see a very small aperture if it is working right. If it is fully open the lens will need service..


----------

